# G.r.r.i.t.s



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Very interested- before I call, can you give me a price list? Also is there anywhere I could park and camp in my conversion van? If I can do that, and just use somebody's shower in the room once a day, then I can certainly afford to go! I *love* my van!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh how cool! I know exactly where this is now. It's about two and a half hours from me. I grew up going to the Gulf Hammock constantly and staying at my grandmother's. She lived in "Camp A" and there were hunters everywhere. She raised coonhounds!

Anyway, I know the area well and I KNOW I can find a place to camp, LOL! Count me in barring any kind of major medical stuff with Courtney coming up (We see her neurosurgeon in Miami in April every year so you never know).


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Very interested- before I call, can you give me a price list? Also is there anywhere I could park and camp in my conversion van? If I can do that, and just use somebody's shower in the room once a day, then I can certainly afford to go! I *love* my van!!


I think you might be able to park your van at the Faraway Inn...will look into this over the weekend....pretty sure we can find you a shower to share.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Charlotte, that sounds like a great time. I'm definitely going to try and make it down for the weekend.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

That is the greatest name! I love it!


----------

